# Travel Consultation ICD-10 Code



## mlueders@comcast.net (Feb 12, 2016)

Does anyone know which ICD 10 code works best for a travel consultation, and has actually received payment for it.  We will be using Z23 for the immunizations, but would like to use a more defined code for the consultation CPT code 99211 that we will be using.


----------



## Sundancer (Feb 12, 2016)

We've been using Z71.89 Other Specified Counseling.  

If you look in the index under Counseling, you'll see it listed twice, as: Counseling>medical>specified reason NEC Z71.89, and just Counseling>specified reason NEC Z71.89. There are no index listings for 'Travel'. 

Also, if you use ICD10Data.com, you'll see it is listed as an approximate synonym. (Yes, I use this daily! Quick resource. Yes, I still check the code book when I'm in doubt!)

Now, as to whether we're getting paid for it....??? IDK! So far no one from our billing dept has come back to tell us they've gotten a denial on it.


----------

